# additional certification??



## cash2008 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am looking to get into remote coding from my home on a part time base to supplement my current income. I currently have my CPC. I have seen a lot of ads for openings for someone who has inpatient experience. Which direction would you suggest that I go to get the experience needed?


----------



## RobinSewell (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi
If you are interested in learning inpatient coding you may want to look at this website!

http://www.HIMcoders.com/Coding_Education.php


----------



## amneske (Sep 25, 2013)

*Inpatient coding*

You may want to look into the CCS credential through AHIMA, it is an inpatient coding credential. Most places looking for inpatient coders look for the CCS,


----------

